# Skiff Color Combos



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm liking the colored liners and white non-skid combos, like the new HB marquesa demo boat or my old IPB


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I was leaning toward that style in a super light blue. Will post some pics tonight.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of traditional colors. My SUV17 was ice blue hull with matterhorn white interior; HPS is light blue hull with off white interior and light blue non-skid.

Next boat will be FLY yellow or Guide Green and tan/beige interior and cream non-skid.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That hps is your last boat!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I prefer a splatter coat interior or a dirt colored one. Plain white is hard on the eyes and hard to keep clean.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Guide green and Insigina white


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ice Blue hull and Gel with white awl grip non skid, white rub rail with stainless and white powder coating aluminum platform and wheel.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's a few of my favorites.  I own a HB - I'm always looking at the new ones East Cape is building....they do some beautiful color combos.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That second to last boat is almost the color scheme I'm leaning toward. I found some pics of some hb's with that same color. Its a super light blue/mint green almost white. Was thinking of solid color both hull and deck. Other thought was color everywhere except nonskid and keeping that white as Matty suggested earlier. Leaning toward full color.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

This is what I Was talking about


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Will pick up our new SUV 17 next week. The hull is royal blue, interior/deck/console are lunar white (kind of a tannish white), and the floor is splattered lightly with the royal blue.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

> Will pick up our new SUV 17 next week. The hull is royal blue, interior/deck/console are lunar white (kind of a tannish white), and the floor is splattered lightly with the royal blue.


You better post some pictures. Sounds like a good combo.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on people...I need color samples and recommendations also!  
Been fishing on larger boats for 25 years and next spring I take delivery of my first custom ordered microskiff from Ankona and could not be more excited! I would like fighting lady yellow or sea foam green for the hull but can not decide on a deck color. Any photos of combinations greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Medium grey and Matterhorn white was my choice. I should have a few rigged out in the daylight photos this weekend. The more I look at it the happier I am with it.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great flyfish. I think I will definitely go with sea foam green for the hull but need to figure out deck and floor color. Maybe Bertram white or cloud white? Anything that is not bright white!


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> Looks great flyfish. I think I will definitely go with sea foam green for the hull but need to figure out deck and floor color. Maybe Bertram white or cloud white? Anything that is not bright white!



Oyster white is a good choice. Pm me your email or phone number i can send you some picture of my HB


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Carolina blue and cloud white


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Flats Dreamer! PM sent...


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd love to re-open this thread! I've got some choice to make coming up soon on a new Heron 18 and would love any new color combos that people are digging now 5 years later.

I am considering doing a Navy colored hull, with a white (Matterhorn white) or light tan top to reduce glare then adding tan cushions. I think that would look sharp.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm going against the grain and went dark - Dark teal / White deck. Pictures don't quite capture it EVER for some reason (Bottom photo is closest i have seen). Just one of those colors but I think it looks really nice with black metal work. In tannin waters, it really hides the tannin staining as well.

Photos: @ wildflycharters


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Fighting lady yellow and cream (even though this is the year that HB has issues with the fighting lady yellow , its like a faded yellow lol) still love it!


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

timogleason said:


> I'm going against the grain and went dark - Dark teal / White deck. Pictures don't quite capture it EVER for some reason (Bottom photo is closest i have seen). Just one of those colors but I think it looks really nice with black metal work. In tannin waters, it really hides the tannin staining as well.
> 
> Photos: @ wildflycharters
> View attachment 47090
> View attachment 47092


It definitely looks Navy in the top pic, but I can tell it's teal in the bottom. that is a super cool color. I am going to put that on my short list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Guide Green hull/console/deck w/ Whisper Grey slicks and cushions to match.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My Mosquito combo has been a popular choice since mine was splashed:

Haze Gray hull and Ford White topside and on cushions. It's a faint gray and actually called Chevy White on the color chart, but I'm a Ford truck man.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Chasenfun




__
Flatbroke426


__
Sep 14, 2018


__
2



My Son Chase with his finished first microskiff. A few more add ons to come but at least he can...





Key Lime exterior with sea mist interior


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

UnitedFly said:


> Guide Green hull/console/deck w/ Whisper Grey slicks and cushions to match.


Man, I really like the guide green total package. That is sweet.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

southedisto said:


> Medium grey and Matterhorn white was my choice. I should have a few rigged out in the daylight photos this weekend. The more I look at it the happier I am with it.


Same color choice I had on my last Hells Bay... Great color


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

UnitedFly was the original inspiration for my build. Aquamist topside and roberts gray hull with cushions to match. Both colors completely change depending on the lighting and looks awesome.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Hhaine20 said:


> It definitely looks Navy in the top pic, but I can tell it's teal in the bottom. that is a super cool color. I am going to put that on my short list. Thanks for sharing.


For some reason, the color doesn't reproduce in photos well. It is a Behr Paint color called caribbean something other... on another note, various shades of grey / charcoal are appealing to me lately.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I really like a colored deck with white or cream nonskid, like on this HB (not mine).


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Big fan of black hull. White deck and light gray sea deck. And black metalwork. Will try to post pic later. Just realized I don’t have one of current skiff


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Salt Marsh uses the AWLGrip color charts I believe so will need to find similar colors in there.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hhaine20 said:


> Salt Marsh uses the AWLGrip color charts I believe so will need to find similar colors in there.


They use that probably because it is relatively standard in the industry and easily matched if needed, however any color can be matched to gelcoat even a paint card from Home Depot. Just like you can take a Sherwin Williams color and have Home Depot mix Behr paint to that SW color code.
People have a hard enough time making decisions with a dozen or two choices. Imagine how indecisive they would be if everyone realized the choices were basically infinite!

I chose a Dark Grey hull/Whisper Grey console and gunwales with a Matterhorn deck. Not flashy by any means, but I love the classic combination.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

I’ll say there’s a part of me that regrets getting my gheenoe in blue Camo with black and blue splatter inside over a traditional color but I love her no matter what. My bay boat I’m close to ordering will be a Carolina blue and white hull. Think I’m done with the odd colors for a while


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive had two boats w colored hulls. Both green hulls, offwhite decks. I think a darker deck would help in super brite conditions and with running w spotlite. The green doesnt seem to show dirt ,scum line not as visible either


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

My Mitzi. Whisper grey with white. Only regret is I wish I had done the whole boat is whisper grey with black piping and power pole.


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anybody have a Seafoam Green and sand colored or tan colored skiff. I am thinking about redoing my console layout in my native and may change the inside to a sand color


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Aquamist with black out package.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I went to the Awlgrip website.....found an email address for their rep....requested a hard copy of their color chart. They mailed one to me within the week.

Colors look a bit different on the color chart versus a computer screen.... at least to my aging eyes.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

CFenton said:


> Does anybody have a Seafoam Green and sand colored or tan colored skiff. I am thinking about redoing my console layout in my native and may change the inside to a sand color


I have a 23' Mako Seaforam Green hull sides, it has White topsides but the floor and soon to be inside including the console will all be sand/bristol beige/cream/tan whatever you want to call it. Great loking combo.

The white I had was/is just too intense, looks awesome sitting in the yard and barn but on the water in full sun it was a bad idea. I think they should rename Matterhorn white to Cataract white.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I am extremely partial to "moondust". Easy to keep clean, dark enough that glare isn't an issue, and light enough to avoid getting too warm for bare feet.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I dont have a sexy pic on the water yet but this is ice blue with whisper grey..


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

CFenton said:


> Does anybody have a Seafoam Green and sand colored or tan colored skiff. I am thinking about redoing my console layout in my native and may change the inside to a sand color


Not a skiff, new off-shore fly-fishing rig- if they ever finish it.

View attachment 48724


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Guide green on whisper grey.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> I went to the Awlgrip website.....found an email address for their rep....requested a hard copy of their color chart. They mailed one to me within the week.
> 
> Colors look a bit different on the color chart versus a computer screen.... at least to my aging eyes.


Thanks, that's a really great suggestion!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Fighting lady yellow with matahorn white


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gray on gray typical Spear skiff


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It’s not a skiff, but this is “sunshine yellow” with tan & brown upholstery.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking boat. American cheese on rye would be what I would have come up with. Seriously. I like the upholstery combo. I was thinking of something for my black and white skiff cushions. Maybe two shades of gray to go with the gray Seadek.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok, read the whole thing this morning! All cool combos so I’ll add one of my favorites.
Dead grass green hull with sand/tan cap
Maybe dead grass green slicks with the sand/tan nonskid up top?


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Desert sand deck with olive drab green hull. Easy on the eyes and not hot in the feet.


----------

